# more documents after submission of PRP application



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

just would like to know is there any possibility to attach or send more supportive documents to dha after submission of PRP application

what are the different phases of processing after submission


----------



## kasia_durban (May 17, 2016)

if they feel they need additional documents they will contct you , i received an email in regards to my sons application and we have forwarded additional documents via emai


----------

